# quick fix for shower pan crack



## minimii (Sep 7, 2012)

Our shower is leaking. I opened up the ceiling under stair under where the show pan is and cut out part of the subfloor. I can see some cracks about 1/2"x2", as in the attached image. The top of the cut in the picture is the edge of the shower pan. This old show pan seems made of aluminum or tin.

We are not ready to totally replace the shower right now. We plan to tear down the bed room and bath room and totally redo the whole floor in about two years. So I only need a fix that would last about two years.

Should I use solder to fix the hole in the lower right part as in the photo? What should I use to fix those crack?

Thanks,


----------



## joecaption (Sep 7, 2012)

Post a picture of inside the tub area.
Trying to fix it from below will never work. 
If it's an old house then most likly it's lead.
That's just a metal liner under that ever they used under the tub, tile?
Sealing that will just form a pond trapping water which will just find another way out and form mold between the pan and what ever is above it.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 7, 2012)

Hot glue gun.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 7, 2012)

Reshape the lead around the hole so the water drips there and dosn't run somewhere else and hang a bucket under it.


----------



## joecaption (Sep 8, 2012)

To fix it is going to involve gutting the whole pan from above.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Sep 9, 2012)

How is the water reaching the pan?  It should be directed to the drain.  If the drain is shot, then you are looking at a crummy situation involving on-going leakage.

Since you will be re-doing the shower, can you grout all cracks, grout the floor itself, and apply sealant to all seams  --  including the seam around the drain?  This might serve as a temporary fix until you pop for the full remodel.

Not a pretty solution  . . . but it is temporary, right?


----------



## JoeD (Sep 10, 2012)

How about that spray stuff I see the guy seal a screen door with and use as boat. It is temporary.


----------



## nealtw (Sep 10, 2012)

Joe: I would like to see that boat close up.


----------



## JoeD (Sep 11, 2012)

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfJpM8PpLng[/ame]


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2012)

Sorry Joe: still a none beleiver, just the fact that there is no buldge in the screen when it is on the water. Just aint going to happen.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Sep 11, 2012)

Neal, you mean someone would make a false advertisement on TV??? I'm shocked:hide:


----------



## nealtw (Sep 11, 2012)

I know, it's hard to beleive.
I found some interesting reading about ordering this stuff.
http://www.amazon.com/flex-seal/forum/Fx2J24G6MW8BWDA/Tx1C2T6CPEOU9OA/1?asin=B004ICSMQ0


----------



## joecaption (Sep 12, 2012)

Trying to fix that pan from under the floor would be like trying to fix a leaking roof from the attic.
Still going to leak, still going to keep on rotting out whatever is under the pan, molds going to set in. But at least it stopped dripping.


----------



## minimii (Sep 14, 2012)

The flex seal looks like really cool product.
I found aqua epoxy in HD and put them over the cracks. So far I have had water in the shower pan for a few days and it seems working. I guess I will know if it really works in a few months


----------

